# Problem with HEAT, 400w hps Closet grow



## bigdulk (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2008)

Vent...vent...vent....you need to draw the heat out from the top of grow room..without proper ventilation you will sure have high temps..Good luck my friend


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 7, 2008)

What did u think would happen. Always do research before going out and making a purchase like that. And risking getting caught from your landlord is something I would never put myself into. Have u figured out what to do with odor? Not worth the risk imo.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

you will have a very hard time,if it can even be done,growing with 400w and no good exhaust fan. i hope your landlord isnt a snitch or a theif,or a bigmouth or...... awful big chance dude!


----------



## bigdulk (Apr 7, 2008)

i am home a lot and just keep the closet door open, when i leave it just builds up and there is really nothing i can do unfortunately.  Oh well, I can't wait to move out of here and build something great, I'm only here till may 19th so i was trying to get some home grown budz for my trip back north.  Thanks for the concern guys


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

I say start with just floro growing if you just have to and wait till you moove to do anything big!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Apr 7, 2008)

If you are moving in May then u might as well just wait to grow. You really don't have enough time to grow a plant from now to May 19th. So tear your setup down so your *** don't get busted. Then when you have a safer place to grow set shop back up. Thats my opinion


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree. You're taking a very large risk right now. Your landlord lives right upstairs and you're going to risk growing mj downstairs? That stuff is going to stink up your entire house unless you get your room sealed up and vent the air out using a good carbon scrubber. Very large risk since you also dont have time to finish it all the way before having to move. I say call it quits until your living arrangement take a turn for the better. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 50bud (Apr 8, 2008)

Three letters, CFL. Low heat and a decent crop without the price tag.


----------



## wedginfool (Apr 14, 2008)

I, too am having a similar problem with heat however my plants are about 30 inches tall and 1 month into flowering but i'm only experiencing wilting of the very top leaves everythings green as can be. my question is will this excessive heat effect the buds or the yeild?
they seem to budding fine only wilted top leaves is all. they still have a month to bud but i guess all i want to know is will this cut down on my yield or cause too much stretch?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, heat stress affects yield.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 15, 2008)

Heat stress will affect yield. It will also slow down flowering time. Get another fan blowing on the plants and the light bulb and that may help. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## wedginfool (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply crazyhorse and smokey bear. until i get things enclosed into a grow tent or someothertype of thing about all i will be able to do is put an air conditioner in the room and hope that it takes the ambient temps down to an acceptable level.  Ive been growing in the closet with the doors open all the time however they are also blocked off by the mylar reflection panels I've got surrounding my plants. I've got 2 250 watt hps with gullwing reflectors stood on end (hanging from the clothes hangar bar) broadsiding my plants from both sides with mylar on the back and end walls and in the front i put a huge sheet of cardboard with mylar and i also have it hung over the clotheshangar bar draping down at 45%. If i put too strong of a fan in there i will blow my reflection materials over. I think i am going to invest in a bedroom airconditioner and just try to bring the overall temp of the whole room down


----------



## Hick (Apr 16, 2008)

.."cardboard".... and "heat"...:shocked: 
...anybody else smell smoke???


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 16, 2008)

And I thought my grow room was ghetto!


----------



## wedginfool (Apr 17, 2008)

well i got around and removed my 2 ballasts from their and got an air conditioner going and the temps are now 87 is this still too hot? I know mid 70's would be best


----------



## wedginfool (Apr 17, 2008)

If i can keep it in the mid 80's will my yield be affected too much??


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 17, 2008)

High 80's is bad. Mid 80's isn't ideal, u won't reach max potential, but u will still be able to grow weed. And if i were u, I would be more worried about heat issues rather then trying to get max light on your plants. Ditch your mylar cardboard panelling crap, your plants will thank u.


----------



## wedginfool (Apr 17, 2008)

"High 80's is bad. Mid 80's isn't ideal, u won't reach max potential, but u will still be able to grow weed. And if i were u, I would be more worried about heat issues rather then trying to get max light on your plants. Ditch your mylar cardboard panelling crap, your plants will thank u."   

I've done a little tweeking since then, learning how to use the airconditioner and  placing fans in different places and now i've got the heat down to about anywhere between 79 and 85 pretty consistently, and yes i had to make kind of a whole in the top to let some of the heat exhaust through 
I'm going to keep tweeking it until i can get consistently under 80 (even if i have to build a vent pipe to my airconditioner somehow) 
I'll remove my panels or some of them only as a last resort.

if this were my own place rather than a rental i would put a between wall vent fan in the closet ceiling and hook up to my bathroom vent in the next room and pull the heat out that way. 
with any luck i'll get my own place and be able to set up a nice little grow station that isn't my closet some day

thanks crazy horse


----------



## bigdulk (Apr 18, 2008)

Crazy horse, first of all your picture freaks me out everytime i see it haha, but i have a question.  I've got a good amount of mylar on my walls and I'm wondering if it would cut down on heat and actually help my plants if there were less mylar.  I don't use any cardboard or anything but I do have it on three sides and the bottom.  Plus there is flat white paint behind it, i just wanted the best.  let me know


----------



## wedginfool (Apr 19, 2008)

well i got it down to 79 degrees WHEW i was sweating it right along with my girls things are looking better now but i definitely did some damage i hope they continue good now. 

wound up piping cool air from the airconditioner to the plants just like old red green would if you know what i mean LOL you actually get to use duct tape to tape up duct work.


----------

